# Official Game Thread: Miami @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / Sun Sports / NBALP



## BenDengGo

<center> *Next Stop Playoffs* 








*VS*









*Miami Heat (40-14) (18-9 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (26-23) (16-10 at home) 









United Center, Tuesday Febuary 22nd, 2005
Miami @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / Sun Sports / NBALP*





































*Marquette-6'4-WADE <> Houston-6'3-JONES <> Temple-6'6-JONES <> Florida-6'8-HASLEM <> LSU-7'1-O'NEAL*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> Georgetown-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Should be a good game as it is also Zo's first game since 2001 in a Heat uniform.


----------



## The Gipper

BenDengGo said:


> <center> *Next Stop Playoffs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Miami Heat (40-14) (18-9 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (26-23) (16-10 at home)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Center, Tuesday Febuary 22nd, 2005
> Miami @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / Sun Sports / NBALP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Marquette-6'4-WADE <> Houston-6'3-JONES <> Temple-6'6-JONES <> Florida-6'8-HASLEM <> LSU-7'1-O'NEAL*
> 
> *VS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> Georgetown-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*


Man they have Zo backing up Shaq? This should be the toughest matchup of Eddy Curry's career.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

This should be quite the game.. I'm looking for the Bulls to take it in a close one..


----------



## Bulls96

We will loose this one and it is very sad. Because we are not good to win games against: Miami, Suns, Huston, Spurs, and Cleveland. 

Our C and PF need to elevate their games on at least one more notch. But it is very unlikely. However IMO, Tyson and Eddy already made a great progress this year. So, I am happy after all.

Now, my recommendation for this game is to have the following starters:

Center- Eddy.
PF- Tyson.
SF- Nocioni.
SG-Gordon.
PG-Kirk.

Nocioni and Tyson - against Shaq’s attack. 
Gordon and Curry - build a 10-12 points lead.
Kirk - covering Wade.

Go Bulls, go


----------



## Bulls4Life

Bulls96 said:


> We will loose this one and it is very sad. Because we are not good to win games against: Miami, Suns, Huston, Spurs, and Cleveland.
> 
> Our C and PF need to elevate their games on at least one more notch. But it is very unlikely. However IMO, Tyson and Eddy already made a great progress this year. So, I am happy after all.
> 
> Now, my recommendation for this game is to have the following starters:
> 
> Center- Eddy.
> PF- Tyson.
> SF- Nocioni.
> SG-Gordon.
> PG-Kirk.
> 
> Nocioni and Tyson - against Shaq’s attack.
> Gordon and Curry - build a 10-12 points lead.
> Kirk - covering Wade.
> 
> Go Bulls, go


sounds good 2 me!

bulls 102
heat 95


----------



## dkg1

I'll be ecstatic if we can get a split out of the first two games after the break. Hopefully Kirk's hand is ok.


----------



## AnaMayShun

I have a feeling that the Bulls will pull off the upset here. I think both teams will score over 100 and the game will be decided withing the last 1:30.


----------



## mizenkay

if there was _ever_ a game to steal from the heat, it's this one.

shaq daddy's been partying in denver all weekend. he'll be draggin'

wade played friday and sunday.

alonzo will be fired up, yeah, but he is one player. 

bulls in a nailbiter:

*bulls 102
heat 98*


----------



## The ROY

Bulls96 said:


> We will loose this one and it is very sad. Because we are not good to win games against: Miami, Suns, Huston, Spurs, and Cleveland.
> 
> Our C and PF need to elevate their games on at least one more notch. But it is very unlikely. However IMO, Tyson and Eddy already made a great progress this year. So, I am happy after all.


um, we already beat cleveland this year, by 30pts to be exact...


----------



## such sweet thunder

82










96


----------



## chifaninca

This will be a tough game for all the players. Kinda like a three day weekend from school or work. You are still in vacation mode the first 15 minutes....

It'll also be very interesting to see how Kirk's hand is doing.

Stretch run begins with this game. 

I want us to win, but we damn well better be competitive with them since the Heat are genreally considered the teaem to beat in the East.

Bulls 104
Heat 103


----------



## UMfan83

87










86

somehow this becomes a defensive struggle as both teams come out rusty/tired depending on the team.


----------



## mizenkay

the heat are not signing alonzo until THURSDAY according to this:

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sports/2002185893_nbastarnotes21.html 



*Though a specific reason was not given, the source said Mourning might not be added until Thursday's trade deadline. That might be an indication Miami is attempting to orchestrate a trade to clear a roster spot for Mourning.

Mourning, 35, had previously been expected to sign by today and accompany the Heat on its road trip. The Heat plays Chicago and Indiana in back-to-back games tomorrow and Wednesday and will hold its first post-All-Star practice today in Chicago.

While Mourning's addition is still almost a sure thing, the delay could be an indication the Heat is weighing its options on how to clear the roster spot necessary to sign Mourning. The news comes as a bit of a surprise, particularly in light of the fact team president Pat Riley was unusually specific last week when speaking about Mourning, saying he expected him to be in uniform today.*


----------



## MiamiHeat03

yeah i was hoping that that Zo woul play.
But now our suprise player will be Malik Allen.

Should be a fun game as i will enjoy watching Gordon play.


----------



## yodurk

Agreed...this is our only chance to beat the Heat this season, unless fate matches them together in the playoffs. Let's take advantage of Shaq and Wade's fatigue, if there is any:










98










94


----------



## reHEATed

hmm....which bench player is going to drop 20 this time. First was Laettner. Second was Doleac. I pick Rasual this time

anyway, should be a good game. On the road after our coaching staff/3 players participated in all star weekend will be tough. I still predict a heat win though. We have shown to take care of business beating all the teams we should beat.

Heat 101
Bulls- 96


----------



## kukoc4ever

98









94


----------



## MiamiHeat03

91



vs.
























110

:yes:


----------



## Hustle

I just pray that Wade doesn't shoot 15 free throws. This is hands down the best team in the east. A victory here would make it very tough to not go over .500 for the month (which would be 3 in a row)

So as always I will pick the Bulls (hey I'm right most of the time)

Bulls 104
Heat 98
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Krazy!!!

110










106


----------



## BealeFarange

I shall be in attendance tonight and will root, root, root for the home team. 

I wonder if the UC will give out a Dwyane Wade cup-holder or something to hype the fact that marquee players are visiting Chicago...or is it too thick, now?


----------



## truebluefan

A real playoof team defends their homecourt against anybody. This game is a real test for us. 

We have won 3 in a row. Miami has won 7 in row and is 18-9 on the road. We are 16-10 @ home. Something has to give. 

We are third in the league in defense. Miami gives up 6 more points a game than we do. They score over 102.


----------



## UMfan83

BealeFarange said:


> I shall be in attendance tonight and will root, root, root for the home team.
> 
> I wonder if the UC will give out a Dwyane Wade cup-holder or something to hype the fact that marquee players are visiting Chicago...or is it too thick, now?


Good point haha.


----------



## ScottMay

94







93


----------



## fleetwood macbull

consider or ignore


Chicago... 
After a win are 7-3 
After playing Raptors are 2-8 
Before playing Cavaliers are 3-7 
When playing on Tuesday are 3-7 


I'm taking the Heat by 6


----------



## Xantos

I still think there is an intimidation factor with this team...Curry and Chandler seem to back down when playing Shaq....The inside game will be the key, and if the Bulls don't back down, then we should be able to get a win...if not the results will be status quo!


----------



## BealeFarange

I know I'm in the minority here, but I think Curry plays well against Shaq...and always has. I know Shaq, for one, agrees as he's pretty much the biggest Curry fan this side of BabyBlueSlugga...

I also went on a big rant about how Curry played well against Shaq in the infamous "Jared Reiner Game"...though it was later proved that I might have been mistaken. Regardless, Eddy gets up to play Shaq and I'm super excited for tonight's games. I'm even going in person SPECIFICALLY to keep an eye out on this matchup...

I predict, though, that the Heat will prevail. Too many weapons--Doleac? Laettner?--that can knock down big shots at all five positions and at least eight deep. Not that the Bulls aren't capable of winning--they most certainly are--but there's also a good chance that Shaq will be pumped to put the suddenly glamorous Bulls in their place. 

Oh, yeah, and that Dwyane Wade is pretty good as well...and he ABUSED Gordon in the Rookie/Sophomore game.


----------



## DaBullz4Sho

Bulls 97
Heat 89

Luol 20 pts 9 rbs
Gordon 24 pts


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I'm not buying the Shaq is tired thing, and I think Zo is going to be inspired.









102









92


----------



## bullsville

The Heat are shooting 50.3% from the field in their last 10 games, best in the NBA. They are 4th in the league in scoring at 102.2 for the season.

The Bulls are scoring 101.7/game over their last 10, but they are only 6-4. They are allowing 102.1 over their last 10.

The Bulls are 12-2 when they score 100 but 4-10 when they allow 100. The Heat are 30-4 when they score 100, and 12-9 when they allow 100. The Heat, Mavs and Suns are the only teams in the league who are over .500 when allowing 100 points.

The Heat are 26-4 when they outrebound their opponent, 14-10 when outrebounded. When they shoot a higher FG%, they are 38-8. They are 24-2 when they lead at the half.

The Bulls are 9-1 in their last 10 at home, the Heat are 5-5 in their last 10 road games.

Looks like a shootout to me. It should come down to our defense and rebounding- neither team is having much trouble scoring as of late. We also need to get off to a fast start, hopefully the 2 extra days that Shaq and Wade had to stay in Denver over the Bulls' participants will be enough to make the difference.


----------



## yodurk

Tom, Alonzo hasn't signed with the Heat yet...supposedly he'll sign shortly after Thursday's trade deadline. Thank goodness, he really hurt us when we played the Nets.


----------



## BG7

Game-Time


----------



## truebluefan

OT: Pacers pounding Magic. 59-42 early in the third quarter. Orlando shooting 33%.


----------



## BG7

Othello Harrington still in the starting lineup and not AD?

Curry blocked by Shaq, and Wade with a jumper on the other end.


----------



## BG7

Hinrich out of the cornet for two!


----------



## L.O.B

I hope Eddy takes offense to Shaqs comments. Not that Shaqw said anything wrong but I hope it pissed Eddy off. 

Shaq Blocks on Eddy on the 1st play as I typed that lol


----------



## BG7

Jones curls to the rim and scores 4-2 heat.


----------



## truebluefan

Hinrich hits his first shot, thats good.


----------



## BG7

Shaq is injured, Hinrich miss, Deng taps it in. Shaq is down, he landed on O and twisted his right knee.


----------



## bullsville

Shaq is hurt!


----------



## JRose5

That looked like it hurt.
Too bad Doleac will tear us up now.


----------



## BG7

Shaquille sacrificed himself to not injure Harrington. What a class act. Michael Doleac coming in for Shaq. I feel bad for Shaq.


----------



## bullsville

Looks like he just bumped his knee, he's standing at least so that's a good sign.


----------



## jnrjr79

Geez. I wonder what's wrong. He's hobbling to the locker room. Wow, the Heat's season is riding on that knee.


----------



## BG7

Damon Jones makes a 3.


----------



## BG7

Just a two, for Jones, Wade steals, Haslem makes a corner jumper.


----------



## BG7

Hinrich misses a shot, and the ball is tapped out of bounds, Bulls possession still. Deng misses, Damon Jones rebound. Eddie Jones misses, Eddy Curry REBOUND. Deng scores inside.


----------



## bullsville

Eddy should be able to dominate Doleac on the offensive end- hopefully he doesn't let MD shoot open jumpers all night.


----------



## jnrjr79

All right, time to take advantage of that injury. Get in the lane before Shaq gets back (assuming he does).


----------



## BG7

Wade missed a jumper, Deng rebound. Duhon misses an open 3, rebound Haslem. Doleac is fouled by Eddy Curry.


----------



## BG7

Doleac misses both free throws.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Hate to see Shaq go out hurt, but if he's out, that sure changes th complexion of the game.

Feed the Eddy.


----------



## bullsville

Curry 0-1 vs Doleac...


----------



## BG7

Eddy Curry misses down low. Eddie Jones loses the ball out of bounds, Bulls ball now. Harrington makes a jumper over Haslem.


----------



## BG7

Wade miss, O rebounds. Curry scores downlow.


----------



## BG7

Deng steals the ball. Deng is fouled by Eddie Jones.


----------



## bullsville

Good job by Curry on getting position for the easy hoop.


----------



## BG7

Duhon misses a shot, Harrington rebounds. Wade steals the ball and passes to Eddie Jones, and is fouled by Hinrich. His 2nd. 10-8 Bulls lead.


----------



## jnrjr79

Lazy D by Kirk there picking up the 2nd foul. Just didn't move his feet.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Man, Miami is still tough without Shaq.

We need to stop this outside shooting bull**** and attack the gut. Doleac and Haslem should be getting owned by Eddy and Harrington.


----------



## airety

Michael Doleac is a Bulls-killer, a la Earl Boykins and Jon Barry.


----------



## BG7

Dwyane Wade makes 1/2 ft's.. Ben Gordon in for Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## BG7

Wade steals the ball. Haslem misses a shot, Harrington rebounds. Gordon nails an outside jumpshot. Eddy assists him.


----------



## BG7

Damon Jones to Dwyane Wade for the alley-oop.


----------



## BG7

Othello Harrington makes the jumpshot, but unfortunately traveled.


----------



## bullet

Heat not having it's best day from the Stripe.

Othella with 5 rbds already!!


----------



## BG7

Damon Jones makes a three point shot.


----------



## BG7

Eddy Curry is fouled while he goes up for the shot.


----------



## BG7

Eddy misses the first freethrow short. Makes the second.


----------



## BG7

Damon Jones misses, and Curry rebounds. Antonio Davis scores with a dunk.


----------



## BG7

Wade loses the ball, but the Bulls throw it out of bounds. 15-14 Bulls by 1, with 2:56 left in the 1st.


----------



## spongyfungy

bullet said:


> Heat not having it's best day from the Stripe.
> 
> Othella with 5 rbds already!!


 quit stealing Eddy's boards!!


----------



## BG7

Gordon misses, Tyson Chandler scores on the second chance.


----------



## BG7

Dwyane Wade makes a jumper at the baseline. 17-16 Bulls.


----------



## bullsville

spongyfungy said:


> quit stealing Eddy's boards!!


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

That was a classic, nice one.


----------



## bullet

Tyson with the Tip!


----------



## JRose5

Run of the mill move by Wade to get the jumper over Deng.

...
:uhoh:


----------



## BG7

Jones passes it to Chandler, Gordon misses, Wade rebound. Damon Jones shoots in for an easy layup.


----------



## BG7

Wade steals, misses, and we rebound. Gordon makes a three point shot.


----------



## BG7

20-18 Bulls.

Damon Jones makes a shot.

20-20


----------



## BG7

Gordon misses, Haslem rebounds. Dwyane Wade is fouled by Duhon.


----------



## bullsville

Shaq getting X-rays on the left knee.

I'm guessing knee-cap from the way he was grabbing and rubbing the knee, but that's just from what I saw and the fact that it's an x-ray.

You don't normally x-ray for knee ligaments, just broken bones, right?


----------



## BG7

Wade makes a fall away jumpshot.


----------



## BG7

Ben Gordon is fouled as he drives in. His rubber band is ripped off his wrist !!!


----------



## such sweet thunder

Gordon is really getting beat on D. Dwayne Wade O.K.. But, Damon Jones .


----------



## Future

Wade is killin on both sides of the court... damn


----------



## BG7

Ben Gordon makes two shots from the freethrow line. 7 points for him tonight. And it appears Dwyane Wade stole Gordon's baller band and is now wearing it himself.


----------



## bullet

Is it gonna be another game we get killed by 2 guys - here it's Wade and Jones...


----------



## bullsville

Indiana 85, Magic 61, less than 10 minutes to play.

The Bulls are playing for the #6 seed and 5th-best record in the East tonight.


----------



## BG7

Shaquille O'neal is out of the game. What do you do? Shoot jumpers and bench Curry!


----------



## BG7

Hinrich misses a jumpshot, Gordon rebounds. Hinrich misses a runner. Wade rebounds. Doleac scores.


----------



## BG7

Ben Gordon misses, Chandler rebounds and misses and Shandon Anderson gets a loose ball foul.


----------



## BG7

Wade steals the ball from Noc. Haslem is scored and fouled.


----------



## BG7

Haslem makes the free throw.


----------



## bullsville

Does anyone else find it hilarious that Shanndon Anderson can get minutes in Miami, but Isiah ate about $15 million in salary to run him off?


----------



## BG7

Gordon misses, Haslem rebounds. Wade scores in the lane.


----------



## BG7

Nocioni misses, Doleac rebounds. Loose ball foul on Haslem.


----------



## BG7

Kirk Hinrich misses, and a loose ball foul on Chandler.

god damn, put Curry back in please.


----------



## BG7

Wish granted!


----------



## The Gipper

Hinrich and Noce doing all the shooting....and we're not scoring....hmm.


----------



## BG7

Keyon Dooling misses, Nocioni steals a rebound from Curry. Out of bounds ball, and Miami ball.


----------



## bullsville

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Shaquille O'neal is out of the game. What do you do? Shoot jumpers and bench Curry!


Yeah, Curry should be playing 48 minutes.  

Fire Skiles!


----------



## BG7

Keyon Dooling makes a layup.


----------



## BG7

Bulls call a timeout slightly after.


----------



## jnrjr79

Geez, Eddy just about rolled out the red carpet and held Dooling's hand on the way to the hoop.


----------



## bullsville

Eddy watches Dooling shoot a lay-up, you could at least act like you are thinking about blocking the shot or- heaven forbid- knocking Keyon on his @ss and making him earn 2 at the line.

You've got zero fouls, Eddy, it's OK to show a pulse on defense, the big bad Shaq is out of the game.


----------



## spongyfungy

Man, the Bulls are really being careless and lazy with the ball. They are outhustling us. not good missing all the shots in the q.


----------



## BG7

Piatowski blocks, and scores off the dribble.


----------



## BG7

Eddie Jones is fouled by Eric Piatowski.


----------



## BG7

Keyon Dooling misses one that bounces over the backboard out. Davis misses a shot, Jones rebounds. Doleac makes a shot.


----------



## bullet

Thats bad , no Shaq and wer'e getting killed :|


----------



## bullsville

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Piatowski blocks, and scores off the dribble.


You mean block*ed*, then gets his miss and scores. :yes: 

If he did block a shot, that would be news, he hasn't blocked one all season.


----------



## BG7

Nocioni scores off of Kirk's pass, and is fouled.


----------



## BG7

Misses the freethrow unfortunately. Shandon Anderson misses, Noc rebounds. Eddy Curry makes a hook over Doleac.


----------



## bullsville

FINALLY Curry goes strong over Doleac.


----------



## BG7

Eddie Jones is scored and is fouled.


----------



## BG7

Makes the freethrow. 36-28


----------



## BG7

Shandon Anderson fouls Andres Nocioni. Nocioni misses a jumper, Anderson rebounds. Dooling goes in and is fouled by Noc.


----------



## bullsville

Nice foul, Eddy, you're not going to draw a charge from E Jones, the officials will never give you that call, try to block the shot.

Feel free to grab a rebound, too, what the hell.


----------



## The Gipper

Miami playing Boston offense.... lol what a joke. 

"Ok guys Shaq is out, put your head in their chest and hope for the best"


----------



## BG7

bullsville said:


> FINALLY Curry goes strong over Doleac.


Well this is the type of thing that he does when GIVEN AN OPPURTUNITY.


----------



## BG7

Dooling makes 1/2


----------



## BG7

Curry misses but is fouled and is going to the freethrow line.


----------



## bullsville

Good job of going strong again by Eddy, 3 fouls on Doleac.


----------



## BG7

Misses the first, but makes the second.


----------



## BG7

37-28

Kirk Hinrich scores over Damon Jones.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

3 fouls on Doleac! He plays like a superstar against us.


----------



## BG7

Illegal Defense on the Bulls cuz Curry was staying downlow.

Jones makes the T free.


----------



## ChiBron

Kirk's 1-7 FG 

I guess it was just asking too much from him to have two good shooting NBA games in a row.

Get ready for at least 5 straight awful shooting nights from Kirk now that he broke-out last week against the Raptors.


----------



## bullsville

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Well this is the type of thing that he does when GIVEN AN OPPURTUNITY.


Like the missed 2-footer of the perfect pass by Tyson?


----------



## bullsville

Shaq knee strain, out for the night.


----------



## BG7

Allen misses, Eddy Curry with the REBOUND. Chandler lobs to Curry but no good, Allen rebound. Pike knocks the ball away from Wade. Allen misses, Haslem rebounds. Eddie Jones misses, Pike rebounds. Bad pass, Maimi gets it, and Haslem scores.


----------



## BG7

Kirk misses, loose ball foul on EC, 3rd for him.


----------



## jnrjr79

X-Rays on Shaq negative. Will not return, however.


----------



## bullsville

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Kirk misses, loose ball foul on EC, 3rd for him.


It's only 2 on Eddy.


----------



## BG7

Antonio Davis is fouled by Malik Allen, AD going to the line.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

This game is making me sick. We're looking like this is the start of the season. Like these guys forgot to play basketball or something. Sloppy offense and poor rotations on the defensive end. Unless we get our heads out of our *** get ready to chalk this up as a loss.


----------



## BG7

Makes the first freethrow.


----------



## BG7

Misses the second.


----------



## BG7

Gordon gets his 2nd foul.


----------



## Future

This sucks....


----------



## BG7

Eh, 42-32. Why didn't we go to Curry in the post so far? We are a jump shooting joke when we don't go to EC, and BG isn't getting the hot hand.


----------



## bullet

Finally 3 p by Kirk!


----------



## bullsville

Harrington looks like he's playing for a contract for next season. 7 rebounds in only 10 minutes so far. Plus 4 pts on 2-2 shooting.


----------



## bullsville

Wang Zhi-Zhi in to tear us up.


----------



## bullet

Ben with his 3rd foul , better keep him for the 4th


----------



## BG7

Piatowski for 3 !!!!!!!!


----------



## bullsville

Eddy leaves the game, the Bulls go on a big run to close out the half. Not surprising.


----------



## BG7

2 point game bulls coming back, but D-Wade made a f-ing shot from behind half court.


----------



## BG7

But he didn't get it off on time!!!!


----------



## sMaK

What An Animallllll


----------



## bullet

Haslem and Doleac Both with 3 fouls , and Shaq is out.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

**** No!!!!!!!!!!!!!
****!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullsville

Wade's shot no good, after the buzzer. Still very impressive bank shot from half-court.

It will be disallowed.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Damn... Thank God it's probably going to be waved off.

But I hope Skiles rips them a new *******. The Bulls are playing like they want to lose.


----------



## sMaK

booo. This game is not looking good. I did not like the idea of signing Zo at first, but we better sign him ASAP.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

What a shot by Wade. Amazing.


----------



## ChiBron

OK, not a bad finish to the half. 

Orlando has been blown-out tonight. 6th seed is ours with a win tonight. We better come out with our head straightened in the 3rd qtr.


----------



## bullet

Does the shot count - score on nba.com includes the shot , tell me they r wrong.


----------



## jnrjr79

bullet said:


> Does the shot count - score on nba.com includes the shot , tell me they r wrong.


they are wrong.


----------



## BG7

sMaKDiSDoWn said:


> booo. This game is not looking good. I did not like the idea of signing Zo at first, but we better sign him ASAP.


If shaq is injured, Zo won't sign. With no Shaq there is no piggy back ride to the finals for him.


----------



## bullet

bullet said:


> Does the shot count - score on nba.com includes the shot , tell me they r wrong.


OK , fixed.


----------



## bullsville

I think you'll see us playing small-ball quite a bit in the 2nd half, Nocioni at PF can hang with Haslem or Doleac.

Indiana 108, @Orlando 84. I think the Magic decline is about to begin, they play zero defense. None, ever, basically. And they only have Francis and Hill as scorers, at least the other teams that don't defend load the floor with shooters.


----------



## bullet

jnrjr79 said:


> they are wrong.


Thanx


----------



## bullsville

Curry- 15 minutes, 3 rebounds
Piatkowski- 7 minutes, 3 rebounds

That's just wrong, man.


----------



## BG7

bullsville said:


> Curry- 15 minutes, 3 rebounds
> Piatkowski- 7 minutes, 3 rebounds
> 
> That's just wrong, man.


I know, what a rebounding night for Curry. If he played 48 minutes he'd get around 10. Piatowski is doing a good job tonight, CUrry is doing alright but not great. We just need to win the game not worry about who gets more rebounds then who.


----------



## greekbullsfan

Hi guys,i'm here!!!!!!!!!I missed u and be careful!!!!!!!!!!!!I'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KwaZulu

Time to go to the smaller quicker line up and take advantage of the Heat's big men with 3 fouls


----------



## bullsville

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> I know, what a rebounding night for Curry. If he played 48 minutes he'd get around 10. Piatowski is doing a good job tonight, CUrry is doing alright but not great. We just need to win the game not worry about who gets more rebounds then who.


I only mention it because the Heat are 26-4 when they outrebound their opponent (only SA and DAL are better), 14-10 when they don't. That's what makes it twice as important tonight, we need whatever edge we can get to beat this team, and outrebounding them is a very good way to do it.

At least as a team we are +7 at the half, which is outstanding. Thank God Othella and Pike are there to pick up the slack.


----------



## bullsville

The are interviewing Heat Asst Coach Keith Askins at halftime, and the first thing he mentioned was that the Bulls are +7 in rebounds and that's the only reason they are in the game.


----------



## bullet

Magic lost!

That means if we can win this one we'll jump to 6th seed and Greeksbullfan would become a dangerous man :biggrin:


----------



## bullsville

One possesion, one Turnover.....


----------



## bullsville

Eddy, you might want to defend Doleac when he's 20 feet away, he hits those shots all the time...

Eddy gets his 3rd foul, hopefully he'll get #4 soon and we can go back to playing the way we did at the end of the first half with Eddy on the bench.


----------



## bullet

Eddy 2-6 with no Shaq


----------



## reHEATed

what was skiles complaining about


----------



## bullsville

bullet said:


> Eddy 2-6 with no Shaq


Don't forget his 3 rebounds in 17 minutes so far. 

Harrington steals ANOTHER rebound from Eddy, stop it Othella!


----------



## reHEATed

push off? should be up by 6 now


----------



## bullsville

Doleac yet another wide-open jumper. 

Put Nocioni at PF, he'll guard him.


----------



## bullsville

Great pass by Kirk to Eddy, nice finish over 2 guys by Eddy and draws Doleac's 4th foul.


----------



## lister333

nice post up by curry!!two plus foul!!


----------



## lister333

go curry two lys foul again!!!


----------



## lister333

bulls running!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reHEATed

when people fall, its a foul....wade got tripped up in the backcourt there.....


----------



## JRose5

Continuation?
Err..

oh well, we'll take it.


----------



## Wynn

Bull leads! 56-55! Go DENG!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Thats a BS call.

damn we need Zo fast!

now all of a sudden Curry is playing like Shaq.


----------



## bullsville

Eddy with the air-ball over Zhi-Zhi. Jeez.


----------



## bullsville

Next time down, a miss over Malik Allen. If he can't score on those 2, he's useless to us tonight.


----------



## lister333

miami can shoot...


----------



## qwerty

Last three times up the floor the bulls have thrown up soem sloppy shots. 61-56 heat.


----------



## bullsville

Deng misses the layup.


----------



## bullet

2 3 pointers - ouch!


----------



## Future

Miami is practically all peremiter (aside from Wade's penetration) and they are hittin their shots.


----------



## bullsville

Gordon nice pass to Curry, he's getting much better at delivering the ball.

Then Curry lets Wang Zhi-Zhi spin and score on him? Disgusting.

But a great block by Eddy on Wade's dunk attempt.


----------



## reHEATed

my god these refs are atrocious......wade got hacked by curry on that attempted dunk


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

We're so lucky Shaq isn't in this game. Otherwise this would be a 30 point blowout.


----------



## Future

I wish Hinrich could freakin shoot.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

thats BS!

Refs are making the Bulls job easier by missing easy calls that should have been agaisnt the Bulls

REFS YOU SUCK!!!
REFS YOU SUCK!!!
REFS YOU SUCK!!!
REFS YOUR SUCK!!!
OK thats enough.


----------



## bullsville

I wonder if Eddy has ever heard of coming to meet a pass, and making yourself big so Wang Zhi-Zhi can't steal the ball from behind you? We've got to be about -15 with Eddy on the floor tonight.

Come on, no Shaq and in 24 minutes you only have 14 points (on 5-11 shooting) and 3 rebounds? And you want the max?

To be fair, Eddy does have an assist tonight, you have to give him credit for that.


----------



## greekbullsfan

MiamiHeat03 said:


> thats BS!
> 
> Refs are making the Bulls job easier by missing easy calls that should have been agaisnt the Bulls
> 
> REFS YOU SUCK!!!
> REFS YOU SUCK!!!
> REFS YOU SUCK!!!
> REFS YOUR SUCK!!!
> OK thats enough.


this is a bulls board,go **** yourself!!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333

got play inside!!!draw some fouls!!


----------



## bullsville

Future said:


> I wish Hinrich could freakin shoot.


It would be nice, wouldn't it?


----------



## Killuminati

I can't believe we're getting beat by a Shaq-less Heat.... at home of all things!


----------



## bullsville

Now Tyson lets Zhi-Zhi beat him as well? Pathetic.

Down 5 when Eddy left the floor, let's see what happens from here.


----------



## lister333

bulls playing slopy


----------



## bullsville

That Zhi-Zhi shot hit the side of the board and went in, he's en fuego.


----------



## lister333

noce put back by tyson


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Wow, apparently Wang is also an All Star. This **** is ridiculous.


----------



## Future

zhizhi "the toyota" wang is killin us. How the bloody hell? Shaq must have taught him a few.


----------



## lister333

nice move ny hinrich..two plus foul....


----------



## qwerty

sp00k said:


> Wow, apparently Wang is also an All Star. This **** is ridiculous.


Looks like he is trying to make a case for him to stay on the roster? Probally not.


----------



## bullet

Heat at 50% and ZhiZhi is scoring on us - who's gaurding him??


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

This is ****ty officiating all around. At least they're consistent though.


----------



## lister333

andrian griffin checks in to enhance the d!!


----------



## bullet

Why r we only playing at the end of quarters??

Hope Ben finds it in 4th!


----------



## lister333

another at the buzzer against us!!!


----------



## Future

and Dooling hits a fadeaway jumper on Hinrich to end the quarter.... everyone on their team seems to be hittin shots. Wut the hell...

this dont look good.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

yes!
Dooling!


----------



## The Gipper

The reason for tonight's game being the way it is is NOT Eddy Curry's lack of rebounding

Kirk and Gordon combining to shoot 6-23.


----------



## bullet

5 down 1 Q to go. It would be terrible losing to a shaq-less Heat at home , the day espn put us 8th in PR!


----------



## bullet

Chapu for 3!!!!


----------



## reHEATed

no wonder why the bulls have 21 second chance points...the refs allow your player to run and knock down our rebounders


----------



## lister333

game tied!!!!here we came baby!!!!


----------



## Wynn

Tie game, 73 all.


----------



## bullsville

In 4 minutes of game time since Eddy went out, we are +5.


----------



## Future

HaHa tyson got away with an over the back.... these refs.. haha


----------



## Rhyder

Tie game!!!


----------



## The Gipper

MiamiHeat03 said:


> yes!
> Dooling!


thought the board said Chicago Bulls. Let me go get my glasses.


----------



## The Gipper

bullsville said:


> In 4 minutes of game time since Eddy went out, we are +5.


Of course Eddy forced Doleac AND Haslem out with foul trouble, but that's ineffectual I'm sure lol.


----------



## qwerty

Future said:


> HaHa tyson got away with an over the back.... these refs.. haha


That was a horrible call. He was all over his back and head. I guess i will take it but the refs as a whole in the nba are disgusting.


----------



## bullsville

Doleac- 4 of 4 vs Teddy.

Chandler guards him for one possesion, gets the steal and the 5th foul.


----------



## JRose5

Zhi Zhi is a beast, we're gonna regret putting Doleac on the bench.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

you know what two reasons why you win this game:

1)Refs you suck
2)Second Chance point for the Bulls 21 and Heat 0


----------



## Future

Im sick of Hinrich's ***** *** touch fouls... if yer gonna foul, hit em hard. Damn


----------



## greekbullsfan

MiamiHeat03 said:


> you know what two reasons why you win this game:
> 
> 1)Refs you suck
> 2)Second Chance point for the Bulls 21 and Heat 0


**** off


----------



## lister333

got to focus!!!


----------



## bullsville

Kirk can you play a little worse? I don't think so.


----------



## Rhyder

I think the Griffin experiment is over.


----------



## lister333

griffin cant shoot, zhi zhi can!!!


----------



## qwerty

MiamiHeat03 said:


> you know what two reasons why you win this game:
> 
> 1)Refs you suck
> 2)Second Chance point for the Bulls 21 and Heat 0


The refs have been horrible. But whos fault is it that the heat cannot get any 2nd chance points? Certainly no ones fault but the heat.


----------



## Future

Zhi Zhi with ****in 8 pts.... wut the ****. All these scrubs are steppin up for the Heat.


----------



## bullsville

MiamiHeat03 said:


> you know what two reasons why you win this game:
> 
> 1)Refs you suck
> 2)Second Chance point for the Bulls 21 and Heat 0


Bulls 19 fouls 
Heat 18 fouls

Quit crying like a little girl.


----------



## Wynn

Why has Griffin become the focal point of our offense?


----------



## The Gipper

*SEE this is what the F I'm talking about!! What the F was Curry, Deng AND Gordon ALL doing on the bench? Nocioni, Griffin and Hinrich on the perimeter?! WHAT?! STUPID rotation. Get Deng, Curry and Gordon back in there. Are they tired after the ALL STAR BREAK??*


----------



## MiamiHeat03

yes second pt chance its Heat fault but the Refs have horrible IMO.

BTW where did hell is Gordon?

I hope he becomes a superstar for you guys so Wade wont sign with Chicago in 3 years.


----------



## Future

Gordon better get to play in the 4th quarter... cuz if Hinrich can suck for a whole game, Ben Gordon should be able to see some ****in playing time.


----------



## lister333

bring gordon...


----------



## bullet

Earth calling Bulls - 4th Q , no Shaq , Magic lost , 6th seed , anyone home???


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Time to bench Kirk. WTF was that shot? and 4/17 shooting?


----------



## lister333

nice move by deng miami by four


----------



## qwerty

That is officially the game when zhi zhi hits a three.


----------



## Future

Put Gordon In Skiles U ****in ****!!!


----------



## El Chapu

This kind of games make you wonder if the Bulls are a playoffs team. Any real playoff team would kick Miami's as* without Shaq at the middle. I mean, we are losing against a frontcourt featuring Doleac, Zhi-Zhi, Haslem, Allen....journeymen. Where is Curry? Chandler?

We cant lose this game.


----------



## bullet

Would anyone tell me who is gaurding Zhizhi???


----------



## lister333

nice dunk bu curry


----------



## bullsville

Get Hinrich out of there, he can't shoot and he can't guard Wade.


----------



## lister333

stop wade......


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Omg Kirk!!!!!!!!! Did You Even Hit The ****ing Rim That Time??????????

EDIT: We can't type all caps anymore?


----------



## Future

Hinrich is ****in garbage, wut the hell was that shot. Jesus Christ!!!

Skiles with his damn double standard.... he lets Hinrich play like garbage the whole game, but when Gordon cant hit 3 shots in a row, he sits.


----------



## OziBull

Why the Hell isnt Gordon in there!!


----------



## bullsville

Nice move Eddy, foul Zhi-Zhi 20 feet out because you can't stop his dribble penetration? Disgusting.


----------



## bullet

Gordon has to be in now!!


----------



## The Gipper

MiamiHeat03 said:


> yes second pt chance its Heat fault but the Refs have horrible IMO.
> 
> BTW where did hell is Gordon?
> 
> I hope he becomes a superstar for you guys so Wade wont sign with Chicago in 3 years.


Great question...


----------



## bullsville

We finally go small down 9 with 5:30 to play.


----------



## lister333

quick shot by gordon


----------



## qwerty

bullet said:


> Would anyone tell me who is gaurding Zhizhi???


Looks like chandler at the moment.


----------



## Killuminati

Ridiculous. If we can't take advantage of Shaq's absence, do we really deserve to be in the playoffs?


----------



## What Gives?

Man, I tell you. If only Shaq, Dwyane Wade, and Wang Zhizhi would all get hurt at the same time, the Bulls would be stomping them. :sad: 

Nevertheless ... go Bulls!


----------



## qwerty

Nocioni gets hack and is gonna shoot two at the line.


----------



## Rhyder

Hack a Zhi Zhi


----------



## Future

Sweet block by Wade...

HE IS A ****IN PAIN IN THE ***! Man I wish we had him instead of Hin****.


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by gordon


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Duhon with the almost dunk!


----------



## Future

I love ya ben!!!


----------



## bullet

Heat at 53% fg!!!

where's the D


----------



## lister333

nice run by duhon....layp good miami by 2


----------



## The Gipper

What's the point differential with Kirk and his 4 of 17 FGs on the bench news.net?


----------



## MiamiHeat03

you know what i am hopeful we win this game but either way Miami has played good even without Shaq and Doleac and Haslem in foul trouble.

just a side note but Chicago native Wade has had atleast 1 bpg over the last 12 games.


----------



## bullet

Ben even on an awful shooting night hits the 3 on time!


----------



## bullsville

bullsville said:


> I think you'll see us playing small-ball quite a bit in the 2nd half, Nocioni at PF can hang with Haslem or Doleac.


It took Skiles long enough, but Chandler, Nocioni, Deng, Gordon and Duhon have cut the lead from 9 to 2 in less than 3 minutes.

Great call by me, major props to myself. :biggrin:


----------



## lister333

sto miami shooting!!!


----------



## bullet

Kirk 4-18?!?


----------



## reHEATed

why does duhon shoot when the game is on the line?


----------



## qwerty

Argh, ben misses a little bunny.


----------



## bullet

Is that the smallest lineup ever...


----------



## qwerty

Gordon nails a three off the glass. Wo0t!!!!!.


----------



## lister333

got to make those layups!!


----------



## Future

oooo god damn, u see that? Did gordon call it?

wow


----------



## BG7

Gordon makes another 3, Bulls up by 2!


----------



## lister333

threeeee by gordon


----------



## bullet

Will Ben save us again - how many points does he have in the 4th , at least 8?


----------



## spongyfungy

I love you Ben.


----------



## Future

HOLY ****!! GORDON WITH THE 3!! WE LEAD BY TWO!!!

FINALLY GORDON GETS PLAYING TIME CUZ SKILE'S Dumb *** had him on the bench, and he shows why he is "THE CLOSER"!!!!


----------



## qwerty

bullet said:


> Will Ben save us again - how many points does he have in the 4th , at least 8?


Ten i think.


----------



## ChiGuy_82

man Ben Gordon is COLD.


----------



## MGoBlue4

Omg!!!! Ben!! Three!


----------



## Rhyder

I'm horny! :biggrin:


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

The Gipper said:



> What's the point differential with Kirk and his 4 of 17 FGs on the bench news.net?


I believe it's 4/18 shooting. 
And I think bullsville has been quite critical of Kirk tonight as well. As we all should be because Kirk played like dog **** tonite.


----------



## bullet

Make that 11 , ben is just crazy at the 4th


----------



## bullsville

We are now +11 in the 5 minutes since Eddy left and we went to Chandler at C and Nocioni at PF.

Damn, I'm a genius.


----------



## The Gipper

Gordon!!!!!!!

What the hell was he doing on the bench? Obsessed with playing a certain player no matter what Scott?

START THAT MF'ER NOW (And I mean MF'er in a good way)


----------



## MikeDC

That was just plain sick


----------



## ChiGuy_82

~~~ said:


> Ten i think.



Yea Kerr said he's got ten


----------



## lister333

got love gordon he is clutch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan

the clutcher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!what a killer instict!!!!!!!!cold blood in his vines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Gipper

And like I observed before.... "I wonder how many of the minutes that Gordon plays are the one's that Curry sits..."


----------



## Killuminati

Ben is soooo clutch! I had doubts when we drafted him but it's good to see him prove me wrong, night in and night out! :yes:


----------



## bullet

Rhyder said:


> I'm horny! :biggrin:


Careful now - the next knock on your door might be Greek :biggrin:


----------



## MiamiHeat03

I hate EJ so much he has had 2 open looks.

Your Boy Gordon is WOW just WOW.


----------



## spongyfungy

Ben just outjumped and rebounded that ball. He's all heart!


----------



## JRose5

Wow...
That was insane!


----------



## bullsville

Ben with 11 points in the 4th AND the big, huge, way-up-in-the-air defensive rebound to put it away (if we hit our FTs).

Now even Ben is going to steal Eddy's rebounds?


----------



## truebluefan

Is Gordon a big time player or what?


----------



## lister333

anderson miss , gordon with the rebound...hinrich with the timeout...12 seconds left to shoot, 21 in the game...ball to ben gordon please!!!!


----------



## JRose5

MiamiHeat03 said:


> I hate EJ so much he has had 2 open looks.


Man I was cringing through both of those, that would have shut everyone up quickly.


----------



## Wynn

bullet said:


> Careful now - the next knock on your door might be Greek :biggrin:


Just make sure he's not knocking on the BACK door!


----------



## lister333

please ball to gordon


----------



## Rhyder

bullet said:


> Careful now - the next knock on your door might be Greek :biggrin:


I'll take it for a W.


----------



## KwaZulu

Now if we could just put Ben's drive and competitiveness in Eddy....


----------



## qwerty

3.6 seconds left will determine the outcome.


----------



## Future

why the **** is hinrich in the game!!! jesus christ he blows donkey balls!!! He should've gave it to Ben Gordon...


----------



## JRose5

That was a horrible possession.


----------



## bullsville

Hinrich has totally sucked tonight, it's a good thing we play as a TEAM or we'd be down 20 right now, even without Shaq in the game.


----------



## The Gipper

Nice moves Kirk. Our heart and soul lol. I remember when MJ was our heart and soul....he never looked like a donkey trying to dribble.


----------



## lister333

dont let them shoot the three


----------



## bullet

ChiGuy_82 said:


> Yea Kerr said he's got ten



By the play by play it's 11 , and in 5 minutes!!!


----------



## KwaZulu

Time for some defense


----------



## spongyfungy

looks like OT.


----------



## MitchMatch

Ben Gordon is one of the clutchest players in the League. I would venture to say he has the best 4th quarter scoring average.


----------



## reHEATed

OT

has been a great game guys........ Gordon is for real


----------



## Future

Eddie Jones gets the rebound off the airball and gets the layup. Thats just great instincts.

Thank you Kirk for sucking and giving them the possession.


----------



## Wynn

DAMN

Overtime....


----------



## bullet

Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lister333

ot dammm it...got focus...ball to ben gordon please!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

damn HELL YEAH!!!!!!!
I was yelling so hard my through hurts.


----------



## Rhyder

I hope OT Ben is just as good as 4Q Ben.


----------



## The Gipper

Here's when some people get mad, but no matter what happens, after that bonehead play and his 4-17 or 4-19 FGs or whatever.....Kirk is not the goat no matter what.


----------



## bullsville

The Gipper said:


> Nice moves Kirk. Our heart and soul lol. I remember when MJ was our heart and soul....he never looked like a donkey trying to dribble.


You must have missed the 1995 Eastern Conference semi-finals vs the Magic when MJ couldn't even dribble the ball up the court without Nick Anderson stealing it from him playing him one-on-one with the other 4 defenders all at least 40 feet away. Cost us a win and very possibly the series.

Eddy wasn't a Bull then, so maybe don't remember those days?


----------



## 7thwatch

Lets hope he's clutch in OT as well.


----------



## Ron Mexico

Yahoo said the game was over stupid Yahoo


----------



## bullet

Get haslem out with the 6th right away (only to get Zhizhi in his career night again)


----------



## Rhyder

Cheer loud for me Beale


----------



## bullsville

At least we're going with Chandler, Deng, Gordon, Hinrich and Duhon in OT. Although I'm not sure I'd have Hinrich out there with the way he has played tonight.


----------



## bullsville

Heat 4-2 in OT, Bulls 0-1.


----------



## qwerty

All hinrich had to do was hit rim or pass it to someone that was able to hit the rim. If that happens we win, plain and simple.


----------



## ViciousFlogging

I can tolerate Kirk shooting, say, 7-19 when he's doing other things to help us win...but 4-19 and a bad overall floor game? Yikes. That just ain't right.


----------



## KwaZulu

Here's where we see how much further we have to go to get to the top. We're struggling to put the Heat away, and without Shaq. Hopefully it will motivate the guys more.


----------



## El Chapu

8 scrubs (more or less) and Wade are giving the Bulls fits.


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by gordon!!!!!!!!!!!!!again guys!!


----------



## Wynn

ben!!!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

WHOOOOOOOOOOOO

Gordon!!!


----------



## Future

God, I love you Ben Gordon!


----------



## jnrjr79

Rhyder said:


> I hope OT Ben is just as good as 4Q Ben.


Apparently he is.


----------



## qwerty

Gordon is my god.


----------



## truebluefan

Gordon keeps on keepin on.


----------



## lister333

man got love himmm


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Gordon!!!


----------



## JRose5

Wow!

This guy is insane.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

I quit Ben Gordon is just too much.

for god sake SVG put Wade on Gordon not EJ.


----------



## L.O.B

Gordon putting on a clinic


----------



## KwaZulu

I think we have to rename Gordon "Benbo" - a combination of Ben and Rambo. He just will not be stopped in the 4th.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

As ****ty as Kirk's game has been tonite, I still want him on the floor over Pike or Griff. His shot is MIA but at least he's quick enough to keep up with Wade.

BTW, what has Wade done in the last 10 minutes?


----------



## Rhyder

jnrjr79 said:


> Apparently he is.


So did I jinx him into it? :yes:


----------



## The Gipper

bullsville said:


> You must have missed the 1995 Eastern Conference semi-finals vs the Magic when MJ couldn't even dribble the ball up the court without Nick Anderson stealing it from him playing him one-on-one with the other 4 defenders all at least 40 feet away. Cost us a win and very possibly the series.
> 
> Eddy wasn't a Bull then, so maybe don't remember those days?


LOL I am more than sure I know those days better than you. That would be when MJ came back for the end of the 1994-95 season and tried to get in shape during the end of a season at age 32. 

LOL I put Kirk v. MICHAEL JORDAN bait out there and sure enough, one of his fanboys took it lol.


----------



## lister333

why he is not starting mr. skiles?


----------



## Wynn

Think Ben doesn't remember how Wade went through him at the rook/soph game? Which game matters more?


----------



## bullet

Ben is an offense machine - an offense engineer.

Bad game and he still bails us right on time!


----------



## BG7

NO way my boy Ben Gordon doesn't get Rookie of the Year and 6th Man, otherwise the league is whack.

Dwyane Wade is still a threat though to lead a Heat come back, he is scary good.


----------



## lister333

the d is teping up !!!!


----------



## qwerty

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## KwaZulu

About time on the D


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Someone should update the NBA logo to a shadow of Ben, the new Mr. Clutch. Would make a great avatar.


----------



## Future

Ben Again!!! "The Closer" has just put away this game!!


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by gordon!!!!!!


----------



## BG7

Ben Gordon is going to be done with scorign if he hits another 3. He usually gets stuck on 31.


----------



## KwaZulu

On second thoughts, just give Benbo the ball, lol


----------



## Killuminati

Ben Gordon is starting to scare me. Filthy filthy stuff.


----------



## bullsville

We were down by 11 with 5:30 to play.

We benched Eddy and went small and we are *+19* in 9 minutes of game time since then.


----------



## bullet

Ben is just nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

scoring , rebounding , stealing - this is his time , he rules this domain!


----------



## truebluefan

You know, that Ben Gordon is a good player.


----------



## MitchMatch

Told you, Benny G is a GANGSTA!!!!!
My boy Wade is a killa too.


----------



## Future

Bull**** call on the refs...I guess they didn't want the Bulls lead to get too large... BS. 

Just took away another Ben 3.


----------



## lister333

not over yet.....ball to ben please!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy

I don't know how much "in the zone" you can get than what Ben is showing right now. I could only equate it to TMac's performance against the Spurs.

He even makes one on a Tyson offensive foul. (which it wasn't really)


----------



## MitchMatch

Damn Ben has some handles, shook the hell out of Eddie Jones too bad he missed the shot.


----------



## JRose5

Nice past from D-Wade.


----------



## qwerty

Deng has to hit both of these.

Good on the first. 
Good on the second.


----------



## Future

and Wade is tellin everyone... "dont forget about me"

He's answerin back.

Deng at the FT line with the Bulls up 2.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

uh oh, Ben is starting to pull a Crawford on us. Shooting way too ****ing early now.


----------



## GB

Elton wouldn't have kept that ball alive the way Tyson did.


----------



## bullet

Ben with his own rbd


----------



## lister333

great husle.....deng to the line....makes first,makes the second bulls by four


----------



## jnrjr79

Wow. I love me some Tyson Chandler. Great hustle to keep that ball alive which gets out free throws. What a guy.


----------



## spongyfungy

Ben missing two shots very early in the shot clock and eddie jones making that three  but I can't blame Ben since he was so hot.


----------



## bullsville

Ben Gordon, 6'2" Combo Guard- 6 rebounds in 25 minutes.
Eddy Curry, 6'11" "Center"- 3 rebounds in 27 minutes.

Someone should be awfully ashamed of themselves after this game (besides Kirk).


----------



## bullet

Deng makes both - 4 point game!


----------



## lister333

tyson great rebounding!!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Wade must be wearing Ben's shoes tonite!


----------



## BG7

sp00k said:


> uh oh, Ben is starting to pull a Crawford on us. Shooting way too ****ing early now.


I think Kirk is the main culprit of pulling a Crawford this year.


----------



## qwerty

bullsville said:


> Ben Gordon, 6'2" Combo Guard- 6 rebounds in 25 minutes.
> Eddy Curry, 6'11" "Center"- 3 rebounds in 27 minutes.
> 
> Someone should be awfully ashamed of themselves after this game (besides Kirk).


Curry should be ashamed all the time since he gets out rebounded by a good amount of guards in the league.


----------



## bullsville

Nice help D by Tyson, pressures Wade into the TO. Huge play.


----------



## Wynn

The Bull playing 3 rookies in OT -- Deng, Gordon, Duhon. 

56 points this game by our rookies.


----------



## GB

All this winning is getting boring.


----------



## KwaZulu

Curry being outrebounded by Duhon tonight


----------



## bullet

Ben with another stl - has 28 points in 20 minutes!!

Make that 29


----------



## bullsville

~~~ said:


> Curry should be ashamed all the time since he gets out rebounded by a good amount of guards in the league.


 :laugh: 

That's very, very true, and it's even sadder than it is true.


----------



## GB

Who is the Oriental on the Miami squad?


----------



## qwerty

Argh, duhon misses the second free throw. Heat need a three to tie.


----------



## qwerty

GB said:


> Who is the Oriental on the Miami squad?


Wang zhi zhi.


----------



## Future

Damn, Du and Gordon both went 1-2 from the FT line.... 


If miami gets a 3 here, its a tie game. I hope Skiles takes out Gordon and Duhon and puts in some big guys.


----------



## BG7

make freethrows, don't give them another chance.


----------



## lister333

miami turnover......ben gordon to the line makes first,misses second, bulls by five, quick three by damon jones, foul on duhon,makes first misse second. bulls by three...miami will have another shot at the tie.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

GB said:


> Who is the Oriental on the Miami squad?


 He's Asian. Orientals are rugs.

And that's Wang Zhi Zhi.


----------



## GB

Anyone worried about the outcome of this game?


----------



## The Gipper

bullsville said:


> Ben Gordon, 6'2" Combo Guard- 6 rebounds in 25 minutes.
> Eddy Curry, 6'11" "Center"- 3 rebounds in 27 minutes.
> 
> Someone should be awfully ashamed of themselves after this game (besides Kirk).


Well right now we're winning the rebound battle 55-48, so I'm not sure that pointing out something the Bulls have an advantage in says much....

BTW when Gordon starts with Curry and we still have a - differential with Curry in the game, then I'll buy it. Cause im sure that has NOTHING to do with the negative differential...the fact that Curry and Gordon don't play together a terribly great amount together. Gordon....he can't score lol.


----------



## Rhyder

Both team's FT shooting trying to give each other the game.


----------



## jnrjr79

GB said:


> Who is the Oriental on the Miami squad?


Wang Zhi Zhi?

By the way, "Oriental" is not the preferred nomenclature, dude.


----------



## bullet

If Duhon hit Both , it would be closed , just not another 3 , maybe best to foul before the shot!


----------



## bullsville

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> I think Kirk is the main culprit of pulling a Crawford this year.


Nah, Kirk plays defense.


----------



## Killuminati

Argh, if Miami sends it to another OT, I'm gonna lose it.


----------



## bullsville

KwaZulu said:


> Curry being outrebounded by Duhon tonight


Duhon needs to quit stealing Eddy's rebounds!


----------



## GB

sp00k said:


> He's Asian. Orientals are rugs.


Apologies if I insulted...but Oriental does mean "Eastern"


----------



## darlets

Wynn said:


> The Bull playing 3 rookies in OT -- Deng, Gordon, Duhon.
> 
> 56 points this game by our rookies.



Props to paxson. He said he wanted guys that could put the ball in the hole.


----------



## BG7

bullsville said:


> Nah, Kirk plays defense.


No in terms of running up and shooting right away.

He also is the main culprit of pulling Hinrich's, which are when he holds the ball until there is like 3 seconds left forcing someone to get a turnover, clock violation, or bad shot.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

GB said:


> Apologies if I insulted...but Oriental does mean "Eastern"


 None taken.


----------



## The Gipper

sp00k said:


> He's Asian. Orientals are rugs.
> 
> And that's Wang Zhi Zhi.


Maybe there that's the acceptable classification.....here we can have whatever classification we want because this is the US, not asia.


----------



## lister333

damon misses the three...duhon with the rebound.. misses first, makes the second..streak at the four...


----------



## GB

jnrjr79 said:


> By the way, "Oriental" is not the preferred nomenclature, dude.


Humble apologies to all.


----------



## bullsville

The Gipper said:


> Well right now we're winning the rebound battle 55-48, so I'm not sure that pointing out something the Bulls have an advantage in says much....
> 
> BTW when Gordon starts with Curry and we still have a - differential with Curry in the game, then I'll buy it. Cause im sure that has NOTHING to do with the negative differential...*the fact that Curry and Gordon don't play together a terribly great amount together.* Gordon....he can't score lol.


That's a flat-out LIE, I even posted the stat for you a few days ago showing how often Eddy plays with Gordon. But when they are on the floor together, we are still losing.

Once again tonight, Eddy sits down the stretch, Bulls come back and win. It's not even surprising any more.


----------



## bullet

6th seed!!


----------



## BG7

Okay, now lets not talk negative about any Bulls. We won, that should be good enough for the fans. We are now 27-23, and basically only need to go 14-18 to end up .500 which should be good enough for the playoffs. Good job Bullies.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Gotta love Ben. 
"Can anyone stop you?"
"No, nobody can."

HAHAHA


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls win. Wow.


----------



## lister333

ball of the game to ben gordon!!!


----------



## BG7

bullsville said:


> That's a flat-out LIE, I even posted the stat for you a few days ago showing how often Eddy plays with Gordon. But when they are on the floor together, we are still losing.
> 
> Once again tonight, Eddy sits down the stretch, Bulls come back and win. It's not even surprising any more.


Are you forgetting the part where Eddy sat down for a stretch and the Bulls got down big. :laugh:


----------



## The Gipper

bullsville said:


> Nah, Kirk plays defense.


And shoots what...4-19. But that stat doesn't matter....despite the fact that we shot a LOWER FG% than the Heat. The only stat that matters on the Bulls is RPG...even though Paxson told Curry and Chandler that they'd be compensated based on wins, not stats. Guess that's only true of 11/12 of the Bulls lol. 

Do they make that shirt yet? I'm an "11/12 Bulls fan"


----------



## GB

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=oriental


----------



## superdave

The Gipper said:


> Maybe there that's the acceptable classification.....here we can have whatever classification we want because this is the US, not asia.


Be sure to use that term plenty in court... very PC


----------



## 7thwatch

We have been very lucky. We played the Kings without Peja (and Webber not able to hit the broad side of a barn) and now the Heat without Shaq. Lets face it, if those two squads had been at full strength, we probably would have lost.

I'll take the two W's though.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*CHEAP* win!!!

We were ready for u and if Shaq hadnt gone down we woulda put u away in regulation!!!


----------



## unBULLievable

*UNBULLIEVABLE!!!!!!* 

Gordon is that!


----------



## Wynn

*The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!*


----------



## ballafromthenorth

bulls win again?? wow! definitely wearing my chandler jersey to school tomorrow


----------



## spongyfungy

GB said:


> Who is the Oriental on the Miami squad?


 how unpc. I believe the correct term is scrub.


----------



## bullsville

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Are you forgetting the part where Eddy sat down for a stretch and the Bulls got down big. :laugh:


What does that have to do with the rest of the season?

Once the stats get posted for tonight's game, I'm quite sure that we outscored the Heat with Eddy on the bench and got outscored by the Heat when Eddy was in the game.

Don't be surprised, coming into tonight we were +137 points with Eddy on the bench for the season.

Just the facts, ma'am.


----------



## BG7

HEATLUNATIC said:


> *CHEAP* win!!!
> 
> We were ready for u and if Shaq hadnt gone down we woulda put u away in regulation!!!


stop complaining, you guys are already a pretty much lock for the playoffs. You could lose the rest of your games and probaly still get in.


----------



## The Gipper

HEATLUNATIC said:


> *CHEAP* win!!!
> 
> We were ready for u and if Shaq hadnt gone down we woulda put u away in regulation!!!


Same cockiness we saw when the Heat met Jordan's Bulls in the playoffs. After years of smack the Heat still have 0 rings and the Bulls have 6. And how many years are you going to have the kind of Shaq who could take a team to a ring? This and next season? Maybe?


----------



## truebluefan

7thwatch said:


> We have been very lucky. We played the Kings without Peja (and Webber not able to hit the broad side of a barn) and now the Heat without Shaq. Lets face it, if those two squads had been at full strength, we probably would have lost.
> 
> I'll take the two W's though.


you are right. But the difference is, we take advantage of what is there. In the past, we would have lost this game. Shaq or no Shaq.


----------



## L.O.B

HEATLUNATIC said:


> *CHEAP* win!!!
> 
> We were ready for u and if Shaq hadnt gone down we woulda put u away in regulation!!!


If and butts and candy and nuts....


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

GB said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=oriental


 Not that I really care to make an issue of it, but from the same link:



> often Oriental Often Offensive. An Asian


But like I said, no offense taken.


----------



## ViciousFlogging

7thwatch said:


> We have been very lucky. We played the Kings without Peja (and Webber not able to hit the broad side of a barn) and now the Heat without Shaq. Lets face it, if those two squads had been at full strength, we probably would have lost.
> 
> I'll take the two W's though.


Against the Kings, we didn't have Tyson or AD. I'm not sure if that's a wash, but they were "lucky" to play us when we only had 2 decent big men, too.

but yeah, we squeaked by the Heat w/o Shaq. Hey, a win is a win and it's encouraging that this team can find a way to win ugly like this and overcome an atrocious game by Kirk too, even if we were playing a shorthanded team.


----------



## Killuminati

Sweet win, even if the Bulls made it tougher on us than what it should have been without Shaq. Still a win is a win and in order to make the playoffs we're gonna need alot more, especially with the Pacers finally getting their act together.


----------



## bullet

Checkout the standings - 6th seed!


----------



## BG7

bullsville said:


> What does that have to do with the rest of the season?
> 
> Once the stats get posted for tonight's game, I'm quite sure that we outscored the Heat with Eddy on the bench and got outscored by the Heat when Eddy was in the game.
> 
> Don't be surprised, coming into tonight we were +137 points with Eddy on the bench for the season.
> 
> Just the facts, ma'am.


Most of this is due to us not having all our best players in the starting lineup like other teams. Eddy Curry mostly plays when the other teams starters are in, and oen of our guards is usually getting lit up by a starting guard on the other team. So when Kirk Hinrich and Luol Deng, and Ben Gordon are still in when the other teams bench it allows their +/- to bounce back up.


----------



## The Gipper

bullsville said:


> What does that have to do with the rest of the season?
> 
> Once the stats get posted for tonight's game, I'm quite sure that we outscored the Heat with Eddy on the bench and got outscored by the Heat when Eddy was in the game.
> 
> Don't be surprised, coming into tonight we were +137 points with Eddy on the bench for the season.
> 
> Just the facts, ma'am.


We can go down twenty every time Eddy goes to the bench and he's going to be a Bull a long time whether you're obsessed about him or not. I'm sure him dragging Doleac and Haslem with him for long stretches had nothing to do with it. In fact....toward the end of the game....Miami's big men ran like deer. Every time we drove the floor they were back like Rodman. I'm sure Eddy had nothing to do with that lol.

Edited for personal attacktruebluefan


----------



## superdave

Underwhelming race discussion aside..... :shy: 

A win is a win. Ben Gordon is the man.


----------



## remlover

Damn i love this team. There is no adjective left to describe Gordon.

I have this huge grin on my face. Feels so good to be a BUlls fan.


----------



## bullsville

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Most of this is due to us not having all our best players in the starting lineup like other teams. Eddy Curry mostly plays when the other teams starters are in, and oen of our guards is usually getting lit up by a starting guard on the other team. So when Kirk Hinrich and Luol Deng, and Ben Gordon are still in when the other teams bench it allows their +/- to bounce back up.



http://82games.com/04CHI13B.HTM


Eddy plays plenty with the bench players, it just so happens that usually, they play better without him.

Make all the excuses you want, I'm just giving *facts*. Go ahead and defend Eddy until you're blue in the face, it's your right. 

Just the facts, ma'am.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

bullsville said:


> sp00k-
> 
> Do you realize that "spook" is a derogatory word for "black person"? It's not the N word, but it's worse than *****.


 Yes, someone brought that to my attention a couple years back. It's also an alternative for "ghost", "spy" and "scare".


----------



## GB

bullsville said:


> sp00k-
> 
> Do you realize that "spook" is a derogatory word for "black person"? It's not the N word, but it's worse than *****.


Yup. I'm PM'img an admin.



> The real problem with Oriental is more likely its connotations stemming from an earlier era when Europeans viewed the regions east of the Mediterranean as exotic lands full of romance and intrigue, the home of despotic empires and inscrutable customs. At the least these associations can give Oriental a dated feel, and as a noun in contemporary contexts (as in the first Oriental to be elected from the district) it is now widely taken to be offensive. However, *Oriental should not be thought of as an ethnic slur to be avoided in all situations*. As with Asiatic, its use other than as an ethnonym, in phrases such as Oriental cuisine or Oriental medicine, is not usually considered objectionable.


Same page.


----------



## MGoBlue4

I'm sure that the Bulls worked very hard on plans to stop Shaq. When someone like that goes out people think that it's a 100% good thing. IMO it can also sometimes hurt you. I'm not saying that we would of won if Shaq was playing, but I just wanted to point out the downside of a star going out.


----------



## The Gipper

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Most of this is due to us not having all our best players in the starting lineup like other teams. Eddy Curry mostly plays when the other teams starters are in, and oen of our guards is usually getting lit up by a starting guard on the other team. So when Kirk Hinrich and Luol Deng, and Ben Gordon are still in when the other teams bench it allows their +/- to bounce back up.


LOL Baby don't waste your time. I'm sure starting with Harrington and Duhon has nothing to do with anything. After all we all know that Harrington is better than Chandler and Duhon is better than Gordon. I guess some people aren't going to be happy until we agree that Eddy is a detriment to this team and that we could do better with Joel Pryzbilla (pretty sure that that's who Bullsville.com said he wanted as Curry's replacement, and then still bring Tyson off the bench).

edited


----------



## GB

remlover said:


> Damn i love this team. There is no adjective left to describe Gordon.


Spoo--

never mind.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

GB said:


> Spoo--
> 
> never mind.


 :laugh:


----------



## qwerty

Dayum. On the bulls forum.



> ~~~, 7thwatch, airety, BabyBlueSlugga7, ballafromthenorth, bbertha37, Blazer Freak, BSchmaranz, bullet, bulls, Chicago_Cow, ChiGuy_82, CiMa, crimedog, darlets, El Chapu, greekbullsfan, HEATLUNATIC, Hong Kong Fooey, Jayhawk12, jnrjr79, JPBulls, Killuminati, KwaZulu, L.O.B, lister333, MGoBlue4, nanokooshball, OziBull, PC Load Letter, remlover, Rhyder, RSP83, rwj333, ScottMay, Simpleton, spongyfungy, The 6ft Hurdle, The Gipper, theLegend, thrillhouse, truebluefan, unBULLievable, ViciousFlogging, victor_vc, What Gives?, YearofDaBulls


----------



## GB

It even gets federal funding...

http://oi.uchicago.edu/OI/default.html


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*waits for spongyfongy to upload videos*


----------



## remlover

W/ the way this thread has turned, you would think we lost tonight. Relax people. 

**yes i am taking the role as peacemaker**


----------



## Future

remlover said:


> W/ the way this thread has turned, you would think we lost tonight. Relax people.
> 
> **yes i am taking the role as peacemaker**


Yea for real, we should be kissin Ben's *** right now and tossin his salad and such and such.. :wink:


----------



## superdave

GB said:


> It even gets federal funding...
> 
> http://oi.uchicago.edu/OI/default.html


What federal funding? I get taxed like 40%... :laugh: 

Should been in the rug business....


----------



## The Gipper

Future said:


> Yea for real, we should be kissin Ben's *** right now and tossin his salad and such and such.. :wink:


LOL now that's funny.


----------



## chifaninca

Wow, what a waste of a perfectly good thread. Bullsville, check yourself. Gipper, don't bait him. 

This was a great game, in an important time of the season and you guys want to go off on that tangent? Why?

Save it for the everything but sports and common sense boards.

Great win. Hinrich really struggling and should realize he doesn't need to shoot to help the team. Gordon, can we get a statue maker on the line please? Wow, I was so wrong on this kid. If we can figure out a legit way to keep him and Hinrich on the floor, we will win more than we lose.

Chandler with the hustle that got us this win.

Another TEAM victory.


----------



## Wynn

bullet said:


> Checkout the standings - 6th seed!


...and our next two games are against the teams immediately ahead of us in the standings: Cleveland & Washington


----------



## GB

truebluefan said:


> Now, get back to basketball.


Knicks lost tonight.


What would happen if we swapped Ben for Jamal? Would we start losing and the Knicks start winning?


----------



## chifaninca

The Gipper said:


> That thread was closed, and it shouldn't have. This board may be mostly or even all white. References to dropping N-bombs around your friends however, should not be tolerated. That's absolute utter racism, and it's inexcusable. ESPECIALLY if someone is going to bring up being offended by a poster referring to a player as oriental. If that's offensive then what is:
> 
> "Jimmeny jeppers. I call people Ns all the time, but long as I don't do it in front of my black friends, my daddy says I'm as good to go as a hot plate with bacon on it."



Dear Gipper, way to match stupidty with stupidity. Two of us Mods were attempting to shut it down before it got out of hand.

As far us Mods are concerned, this board is only made up of Bulls fans. I don't care what color, race, religion or political party you belong to. As long as you are a Bulls fan, I'll talk basketball with you.


----------



## Future

GB said:


> Knicks lost tonight.
> 
> 
> What would happen if we swapped Ben for Jamal? Would we start losing and the Knicks start winning?



Yes, without Ben Gordon, we are still a ****ty team.


----------



## GB

I need some popcorn.

Houston got cooled off and Sactown got played closer than I'd expect.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

GB said:


> Knicks lost tonight.
> 
> 
> What would happen if we swapped Ben for Jamal? Would we start losing and the Knicks start winning?


Probably. Ben is on another level. 

The battle has always been between Jamal and Kirk because of the similar results they yield yet the different styles they may represent.


----------



## GB

Did the Gip get yipped, or is he still around?

I don't think Marbury would share the ball with him enough for him to be effective.


----------



## The Gipper

chifaninca said:


> Dear Gipper, way to match stupidty with stupidity. Two of us Mods were attempting to shut it down before it got out of hand.
> 
> As far us Mods are concerned, this board is only made up of Bulls fans. I don't care what color, race, religion or political party you belong to. As long as you are a Bulls fan, I'll talk basketball with you.


Sorry, I guess practically growing up in my black neighbor's house and being considered family by them, I get REALLY mad when someone is so casual about such a thing.


----------



## The Gipper

bullsville said:


> It's funny, my son is named after a black man (Tyson), but I have to read this BS?
> 
> Truly funny. Really.


I guess you read what you write lol. Reep what you sow, are what you eat...etc.


----------



## GB

bullsville said:


> Check myself? What the hell does that mean?


http://www.checkyourself.com/

http://www.checkyourself.com/showquiz.aspx?id=1


----------



## GB

Y'all gonna make the admins mad.

I'm gettin' out while the gettin' is good.


----------



## ChiBron

Ben saved Kirk's butt tonight. What the hell was that at the end of the 4th qtr? Jesus, the ball shouldn't be anywhere close to his hand when the clock is ticking down. He's a good player......but a horrendous 4th qtr one. Something that hasn't changed one bit from last year. His shooting numbers in the last 5 mins. of games where neither team is up/down by 5 is below 25%.

Which is Y i think Ben is the MVP of this team. The biggest difference of all the differences in this year's team compared to last year is still the 4th qtr. We finally now have a CLOSER. A go-to-guy in the clutch. Somebody who doesn't fold when the pressure goes up. Which is Y we win so many close games. Last year we managed to lose close games in every possible way cuz Kirk sucks in the 4th qtr, and JC is too streaky. And that 30 win season was largely due to our 4th qtr play(at home) TOO. Jalen led the league in 4th qtr pts that year. We never lost a game at the UC while leading a game after 3 qtrs in 02-03. That is freakin' HUGE.

Sooo, NEVER underestimate crunch time. It is the difference between y this team is 27-23.....instead of 15 wins at best w/o Ben's heroics.


----------



## bullsville

GB said:


> http://www.checkyourself.com/
> 
> http://www.checkyourself.com/showquiz.aspx?id=1


Thanks, GB- where the hell were you 20 years ago when I was a teenager? :biggrin: 

And that test was too easy... now throw the 4:20 test my way and we might get some different answeres. :laugh:


----------



## bullsville

GB said:


> Y'all gonna make the admins mad.
> 
> I'm gettin' out while the gettin' is good.


They're already mad, but the end is near.

I'll join you in exiting here, though, despite the good laughs.


----------



## The Gipper

edited


Gordon was awesome tonight. I'd like to see him start, maybe not even play that much more...get extended rest in the third, and then have him be in the whole fourth. I'd like to have his quarters be the 1st and the 4th...not the 4th and the ummm, uhhh, ummm. 

Eddy was ho hum for Eddy, but still put up the second most points. We play games like a marathon, which regardless of differentials, Eddy helps us to do. If we stay with you until crunch time.....we're gonna go off BG style. But you need the Eddy's AND the Kirks and Luols and everybody else to keep us one step behind the other guy until we make a sprint for the win.


----------



## dkg1

Wow, I came on the site late to see the reaction to a big win and I get to read this crap?


----------



## jnrjr79

GB said:


> Humble apologies to all.


No prob w/me. I'm mostly kidding by quoting The Big Lebowski when I say that it's not the "preferred nomenclature." Gotta love Walter.


----------



## The Gipper

jnrjr79 said:


> No prob w/me. I'm mostly kidding by quoting The Big Lebowski when I say that it's not the "preferred nomenclature." Gotta love Walter.


I'm sorry too


----------



## BealeFarange

Rhyder said:


> Cheer loud for me Beale


I'm not going to be able to speak for a weak...

Even with an underwhelming first half and even without the ticket-selling presence of Shaquille O'Neal, that was the BEST game I've ever been to in person. 

Ben left a good number of us in stunned silence...some people in the crowd (at least by me) were hugging strangers and others were just shaking their heads. I think I almost cried. 

I had been complaining the whole game about how Ben and Kirk were playing like garbage and how ZhiZhi was a monstrous untapped talent and how Eddy looked lost...and then Ben just...well...my...god...

This says that the Bulls can play their worst possible ball...and can STILL win. It doesn't matter who we were playing--Atlanta would have beaten the Bulls tonight without Ben. Ben can knock down any giant...

GREAT game.


----------



## bullsville

I hope I didn't offend anyone tonight, if you can comprehend what you read you shouldn't have been offended by anything I said, but I'm sorry anyway if you were.


----------



## BealeFarange

Aah! I would not have posted at all on this thread had I taken the time to read to the end of it beforehand...

Garbage. There have been a lot of threads lately that have grown too personal and, um, dumb.

I joined bbb because it was intelligent conversation about basketball...with the occasional interesting diversion. This finger-pointing is no interesting diversion and the constant semantics lessons are hardly as worthwile. 

Sigh.


----------



## TysonForPresident

dkg1 said:


> Wow, I came on the site late to see the reaction to a big win and I get to read this crap?



Same here. :sad:


----------



## Salvaged Ship

All this racial stuff started because somebody used "oriental"? Please people.

Back to basketball, those who are harping on Hinrich have short memories. Just the last game the guy shot 11 for 16 and 6 for 8 in threes. He has been off with his shooting for the past month or so, but we are still winning and the guy is our heart and soul. Players go through slumps. How many coaches around the league are singing this guys praises? Only in his second year. 

Ease off on the guy. MJ had plenty of stinker nights from the field.


----------



## SpartanBull

Sir Patchwork said:


> *waits for spongyfongy to upload videos*



:yes: 

hey, if you have the entire game, I'd like to see it. I was stuck working a 15 hour day today and unfortunately missed it.


----------



## spongyfungy

This thread makes me sad. :sad: What a damper on a great win.

Skiles postgame 1.63 mb 3:34 min. My friend cut off the end.  :sad:


----------



## GB

sinkingship said:


> All this racial stuff started because somebody used "oriental"? Please people.


Actually, the way they're going at it, it could just have easily been a missed comma by one in a sentence that enraged the other.

I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## HKF

I'm eager to watch this Bulls team in the playoffs. My entire life a Jordan lead Bulls team existed, it's cool to see something different now. I want to see how these guys perform under the bright lights.

In case some of you don't know, the playoffs have already started for this group of Bulls.


----------



## bullet

I'd say if people have this kind of Beef against each other - shoot it out on the PM. This ain't a showcase , it does not concern 99% of posters , do not use the board as a stage.
I'm sure as PM's it will 'lose' it's flair much faster.

This was a great game thread to read until we started to have to read insults.

It's fine to disagree , heck this board is built to express and hear all kind of opinions and thoughts , but not for insults.

If U wanna go at it - start PMing!!


----------



## Showtyme

bullet said:


> I'd say if people have this kind of Beef against each other - shoot it out on the PM. This ain't a showcase , it does not concern 99% of posters , do not use the board as a stage.
> I'm sure as PM's it will 'lose' it's flair much faster.
> 
> This was a great game thread to read until we started to have to read insults.
> 
> It's fine to disagree , heck this board is built to express and hear all kind of opinions and thoughts , but not for insults.
> 
> If U wanna go at it - start PMing!!


Agreed.

Sorry for my lack of modding lately, law school's been destroying my life.

But this kind of thing has to go to PM, and stop on the boards altogether.

Closing the thread. Off-topic. Read your guidelines. 

If there's more discussion on this stuff, or on the post-game comments, etc., feel free to open a new thread.


----------



## truebluefan

Thread is opened. 

My sincere apologys to everyone that had read such garbage. The bulls win a big game and most of the 135 posters we had in here last night had to read personal exchanges. We are not talking about kids. Grown men. 

Exchanges like these are meant for the pm not the public board. No ones wants to see who can talk more smack about another poster. This is a Bulls board. Keep your opinions to each other about each other. If you can't pm the mods. That is what they are here for. Do not take things in your own hands. That is against TOS. The guidelines was broken so many times last night that I lost count. 

I have better things to do than spend 1 hour on a public messageboard going through a bulls game tread and deciding ok this needs to go, this needs to stay. 

Players, coaches, teams GM's are fair game. Fellow posters are not!! Never have been. 

Now enough of my preaching. Let's talk about the bulls.


----------

